# iPhone & Voice Command in an e46 330i



## trikerider (Sep 30, 2004)

I'd like to have the following for my 2005 e46 330i:

- Voice Command
- Rear View in my Mark IV nav screen
- ipod interface that works with my iphone (ice link? or Dice Link?)

I've currently got a BMW 6-disc CD changer and Sirius installed.

I keep seeing bits and pieces of after market add-ons that do these things but I'm really not that knowledgeable about this kind of stuff and not really sure what I'm looking for.

Also, when I ask the service guys at my BMW dealership about this , they tell me I should already have voice command and that some of the things I'm asking for aren't compatible with my 6-disc changer.

I'm not very familiar with audio/video technology so it's all very confusing.

I humbly ask the following questions:

Is what I want to do here even possible?

What am I looking for?

Thanks in advance.

#750


----------

